# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  TOur du lịch Pháp Bỉ Đức Áo CH Séc 15 ngày giá rẻ--0963 877 256

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Pháp - Bỉ - Đức - Áo - CH Séc*
*(Thời gian: 15 ngày/14 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)*
_Đến Áo, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng rất nhiều di sản , tham quan cung điện Habsburg lộng lẫy ở Vienna, hay cung điện Salzburg rực rỡ và tráng lệ. Đi sâu hơn nữa, du khách sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu về thời kỳ đồ đá nổi tiếng, những vết tích của đế chế La Mã và tham dự những lễ hội có từ thời trung cổ. Nơi đây có những ngọn núi cao ngất trời, những hồ nước xanh thẳm và trong vắt có thể nhìn thấy tận đáy, những dòng sông nước chảy liên tục tạo thành một khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ bất tận kéo dài đến tận chân trời. Nếu bạn muốn leo núi ở Tyrol hay tự mình chinh phục những thử thách ở dốc núi Alpen, thậm chí chạy xe đạp và thả dốc tự do ở Danube, lướt nhẹ mái chèo trên con sông Inn... thì Áo là điểm đến tuyệt vời cho bạn trải nghiệm những điều ấy..._
* Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Paris*
Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn. Xe của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel*  đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài. Đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*Ngày 02: Paris*
Ăn sáng trên máy bay
*06h45*: Quý khách tới sân bay Charles De Gaulle tại Paris - Thủ đô của nước Pháp, nơi được mệnh danh là" thành phố ánh sáng". Xe đưa Quý khách đi nhận phòng khách sạn.
*09h00*: Xe đưa Quý khách dạo qua đại lộ Champs - Elysse - là đại lộ nổi tiếng với các nhà hàng và các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí trở lên phổ biến.... Ngày nay, đại lộ này là một trung tâm giải trí, du lịch và thương mại sầm uất với những gian trưng bày xe ô tô, ngân hàng, cửa hàng tổng hợp, hàng không, các nhà hàng, các câu lạc bộ sàn nhẩy về đêm và các rạp chiếu phim hai bên đường. Đại lộ này đặc biệt rất sống động về đêm. Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Khải Hoàn Môn Arc De Triomphe Memorial , Nhà hát Opera và ngắm nhìn các khu phố Paris nhộ nhịp.
*10h30:* Quý khách tham quan Tháp Eiffel - Biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Paris mà phải mất 26 tháng mới hoàn thành công trình xây dựng và dược khánh thành vào tháng 3 /1889 trong suốt Hội Chợ Thế Giới, tháp cao 320.75m. Vào buổi tối nó trở thành một biểu tượng toả sáng trong đêm giống như một đồ trang sức. Đến đây Quý khách được leo lên tầng 2 ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố với dòng sông Seine uốn lượn vây quanh các toà nhà kiến trúc cổ từ thế kỷ XVII, XVIII và XIX...
*12h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan nhà thờ Sarce Coure trên đồi Mont Mart Hill - nơi tập trung những nghệ sĩ của mọi thời đại từ khắp châu Âu. Trên đỉnh đồi có đền thờ La Mã xây dựng từ Thế kỷ XV.
*16h00:* Quý khách du ngoạn trên sông Seine bằng du thuyền: Đây là nét văn hoá đặc sắc của người dân Paris. Quý khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những thắng cảnh của Paris trên du thuyền có sức chứa 1000 du khách trong khoảng 01giờ 15 phút. Du khách sẽ thoả sức chụp hình các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Paris trên du thuyền: tháp Eiffel, nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris, Viện bảo tàng Văn hoá, tượng mẫu của Nữ thần Tự do và hàng chục cây cầu với đủ loại thiết kế khác nhau được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XV đến nay.
*18h30*: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm khách sạn tại Paris.
*Ngày 03: Paris - Louvre*
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn.
*09h00*: Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan Viện Bảo Tàng Louvre. Tại Louvre, Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng bộ sưu tập các tác phẩm hội họa và điêu khắc thuộc các trường phái khác nhau trong từng giai đoạn lịch sử khác nhau của các quốc gia như: Pháp, La Mã cổ đại, Hy Lạp, Ai Cập.
*12h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Norte Dame De Paris (Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris), leo 376 bậc thang lên Nhà thờ ngắm toàn cảnh sông Seine, Vườn Hoàng Gia và công Viên St.Cloud. Đặt chân lên viên gạch thiêng trước tam cấp của nhà Thờ để trở thành người giàu có (theo truyền thuyết).Về Paris, Quý khách tự do mua sắm.
*18h30*: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Paris.
*Ngày 04: Paris - Versailles*
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn.
*09h00*: HDV địa phương và xe đón đoàn đi tham quan Cung Điện Versailles
*09h55*: Quý khách bắt đầu tham quan Cung Điện Versailles- là nơi ở của các vua PhápLouis XIII, Louis XIV, Louis XV và Louis XVI. Nằm ở phía Tây của Paris tại thành phố Versailles, lâu đài Versailles là biểu tượng của quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp với một diện tích và các công trình kiến trúc cực kì đồ sộ và lộng lẫy. Với một cung điện rộng 67.000 mét vuông gồm trên 2000 phòng, một công viên với các vườn hoa có diện tích 815 héc ta,.
*12h30*: Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng địa phương.
*Chiều*: Xe đón Quý khách quay trở về Paris , Quý khách tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm, quà tặng người thân.
*18h30*: Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng Trung Quốc. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .
*Ngày 05: Paris - Brussels - Cologne*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Quý khách khởi hành đi Brussels.
*12h00:* Tới Brussels, Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*13h00:* Quý khách khởi hành đi Cologne. Trên xe ô tô Quý khách ngắm nhìn Thủ đô Brussel. Quý khách tới thành phố Cologne - thành phố lớn thứ tư ở Germany sau Berlin - Hamburg - Munchen, được hình thành vào những năm 38 trước công nguyên, với kho tàng văn hoá nghệ thuật khổng lồ: 30 nhà thờ, hàng trăm phòng triển lãm. Những cảnh đẹp nhất của thị trấn cổ và những tháp chuông nhà thờ nổi tiếng đều được đặt ở bờ bên phải các dòng sông. Tham quan nhà thờ Dome - một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất Thế giới với kiến trúc Gothic thời phục hưng đầy sắc mầu cổ tích và được công nhận “ Di sản thế giới “ năm 1996.
*18h30:* Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Cologne.
*Ngày 06: Cologne - Frankfurt*
*Sáng:* Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe đón và đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi thành phố Frankfurt. Tới nơi, Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tham quan thành phố Frankfurt - Thành phố Tài chính của Cộng hoà liên bang Đức. Ngắm cảnh nhà đại văn hào Goethes, Nhà thờ thánh Paul, Toà thị chính xây dựng thế kỷ 15, Nhà thờ lớn Dom, nhà hát Opera. Tự do khám phá mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại Frankfurt.
*18h30:* Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Frankfurt.
*Ngày 07: Frankfurt - Nuremberg - Munchen*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Xe đưa Quý khách tới thành phố Munchen. Trên đường đi đoàn ghé dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Nuremberg thủ phủ bang Bayern cách thành phố Muchen 170 km.
*12h00:* Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
*13h00:* Quý khách tham quanCity view Nuremberg. Tiếp tục hành trình đi Munchen. Đoàn tới Munchen - là thủ phủ của bang Bavaria nằm trên cao nguyên cách dãy núi Apls 50 km và là trung tâm kinh tế và hoạt động văn hoá ở Nam Đức. Đây là một trong những thành phố hấp dẫn nhất của Germany nơi tổ chức Olimpic 1972. Tham quan Bảo tàng hãng sản xuất xe ô tô nổi tiếng BMW. Và Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội được thưởng thức bia ở đây (Nếu may mắn Quý khách tham quan vào dịp lễ hội Bia tổ chức hàng năm).
*18h30:* Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 08: Munchen - Vienna (Áo)*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Xe ô tô đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Vienna. Trên đường đi đoàn ghé dừng chân nghỉ tại Linz - thành phố công nghiệp lớn thứ 3 của Áo.
*12h00:* Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ ngơi ít phút, Quý khách tiếp tục khởi hành đi Vienna. Tới Vienna, đoàn dùng bữa tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại Vienna.
*Ngày 09: Vienna*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Xe đón và đưa đoàn đi tham quan Thành phố Vienna - thành phố lớn nhất của Áo đồng thời cũng là một trong những thành phố văn hoá, nghệ thuật và du lịch quan trọng nhất, cổ kính nhất Châu Âu.... Đoàn tham quan: Cung Belvedere - là hoàng cung của đế quốc áo, xây dựng năm 1714. Cung điện này là một kiệt tác của Vienna. Hoàng cung HofburgPalace - xây dựng vào năm 1279, là nơi ở của các Hoàng đế Austria nay là là danh thự của Tổng thống. Quý khách thăm : Quảng trường Michaeler Platz. Giáo đường Karls Kirche - xây dựng năm 1715 - 1739, là công trình kiến trúc quan trọng của Vienna. Giáo đường này được xây cho một vị thánh nổi tiếng của nước áo. Nhà thờ Stephans - được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XIV phong cách kiến trúc Gothique. Đây là công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu cho Vienna và cũng là giáo đường cao thứ hai thế giới.
*12h00:*Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tự do Shopping mua sắm, hàng hoá, quà lưu niệm cho người thân và bạn bè.
*18h30:* Dùng bữa tối và nghi đêm tại khách sạn ở Vienna.
*Ngày 10: Vienna - Brno - Praha (CH Séc)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn Quý khách chuẩn bị hành lý.
*09h00:* Xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi thành phố Praha (CH Séc). Trên đường đi đoàn ghé dừng chân nghỉ ăn trưa và tham quan thành phố Brno - thủ phủ của Moravia. Đoàn tham quan thủ đô Brno.Sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Praha. Tới nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Praha.
*Ngày 11: Praha*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Xe và hưỡng dẫn viên địa phương đón Đoàn đi tham quan Thủ đô Praha cả ngày. Thủ đô Praha - nơi được xem là thành phố duy nhất Châu Âu vẫn còn giữ nguyên vẹn đến ngày nay. Nơi đây có hàng trăm cung điện lâu đài, đền tháp vàng nguy nga, lộng lẫy, chính vì vậy Praha được gọi là thành phố trăm tháp vàng cổ kính - trái tim của Châu Âu còn được gọi là “ Bài thơ bằng đá”... Quý khách tham quan: Quảng trường dân chủ hay còn gọi là Quảng trường “Con gà”, thuộc quận Hradcany - quận lâu đời nhất của Praha, trên quảng trường là Toà thị chính với chiếc đài quan sát có từ thế kỹ 14. Trên đài quan sát, chiếc đồng hồ thiên văn nổi tiếng, trong vòng 400 năm qua, không sai một phút, cứ mối gìơ, chúa Jesus và 12 vị tông đồ quay đi một vòng. ở nóc đồng hồ có chú gà trống vàng, cứ 12 giờ trưa lại cất tiếng gáy vang. Chính vì vậy mà nó được gọi là Quảng trường “Con gà”. Mọi người nói rằng, nếu ai nghe được tiếng gà gáy thì chuyến du lịch sẽ gặp nhiều điều may mắn. Đồi Stranov, nơi có toà lâu đài cổ - một nữa dành cho du khách tham quan, là nơi làm việc của tổng thống và những người điều hành đất nước. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách thăm Lâu đài Hoàng gia Praha, Nhà thờ St Vitus, Tu viện thánh George, Cung điện Mùa hè hoàng gia (Royal Palace). Dùng bữa theo chương trình. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 12: Praha*
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
*09h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón Quý khách đi tham quan các danh thắng nổi tiếng Praha với: Charles Bridge, Nhà thờ thánh St Nicholasy, khu phố Nerudova, Cung điện WallensteinPalace. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Đoàn tham quan tiếp Quảng trường Old Town Square, Municipal House, Bảo tàng Art Deco. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Tự do và ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
*Ngày 13: Praha*
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do cả ngày nghỉ ngơi ,mua sắm quà lưu niệm, quà cho người thân, dạo chơi phố đi bộ hoặc mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại, thăm bạn bè người nhà (nếu Quý khách có bạn ở Praha)
*Ngày 14: Praha - Hà Nội* 
*Sáng:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do cho đến giờ lên xe ra sân bay để về Việt Nam. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*Ngày 15 : Hà Nội*
Tới sân bay Nội Bài. Xe ô tô đón Quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài về điểm hẹn cũ. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :* *...* *EUR/KHÁCH*
*(đang cập nhật)*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)*


** Giá báo giá bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế từ Hà Nội theo chương trình.
- Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu
- Vận chuyển bằng xe du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế.
- Khách sạn 3Sao tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tại các thành phố (2 người /phòng – Phòng 3 sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính).
- Khách sạn sẽ được bố trí xa trung tâm hoặc thành phố khác trong trường hợp đoàn đi trùng vào đúng thời điểm các hội chợ lớn diễn ra tại các nước Châu Âu. Hạng khách sạn không đổi.
- Ăn trọn gói theo chương trình.
- Phí tham quan thắng cảnh vào cửa một lần.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến
- HDV nói tiếng Anh tại nước ngoài.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
- Quà tặng của Công ty.
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí khác phát sinh ngoài chương trình.
- Ngủ phòng đơn (500EUR/ phòng/người)
- Hộ chiếu.
- Tiền đi lại ngoài giờ ....
- Tiền boa cho HDV và lái xe ở nước ngoài (mức thông lệ tối thiểu là 5EUR/ngày/người)
- Tiền Tip cho người khuân vác đồ tại sân bay, khách sạn, và các điểm công cộng khác (mức thông lệ tối thiểu khoảng 1EUR.người.)
- Thuế VAT.
** Vé dành cho trẻ em:*
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 30% giá vé máy bay.Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan 
- Đối với trẻ em từ 2 đến 11 tuổi mua 75% giá vé người lớn, ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
- Đối với trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 100% giá vé người lớn
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không báo trước.




*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline:* *0963 877 256*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

